# You're gonna think I'm pitiful........



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

-------- it was 36 degrees for the first time since the first week in December & it was WONDERFUL!! I got both big doors open on the goat / hay barn for the first time in at least that long. Fitting square bales for the horses through the small utility room door has been a pain in the be-hind. 

We could also get the tractor into the winter pen to clean out the poopsicles. The horses were very grateful to not have to walk so carefully for the first time in at least a month. 

Louie-Louie, the barn cat, finally came out of the hay bales for a good scratching.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

oops...... forgot to post the corresponding pictures:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congrats on the warm up! 

cute kitty


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

We opened the door of our barn too! It was so nice, I was so thinking about putting short sleeves on and going out, which is pretty sad, but it felt soo warm, compared to how cold it had been. But then it started getting windy so that kind of ruined it. 

The animals sure enjoyed the warm breeze though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's warming up here too...I'm so happy! It's been a long and cold winter so i'm glad to see the sun finally come out! :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We also are enjoying the warm up and not falling on our behind everytime I go out with the wheel barrows of hay to the horses. Typically I would load up the metal feeder, but I can't get to it - aghhhh!

I am just waiting for it to thaw more so that we can start shoveling out the horse poo - it is aweful and my paint mare believes that the poo pile in there is the best place to laydown! She is no longer while and black - but brown and black - yuk!

PS LOVE your paint in the picture (I am partial to paints!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is... a really good feeling to be able to clean up ....and air out things.......I am glad you warmed up there...... :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty horses, and I want a fuzzy kitty. :wink: I can't wait for spring/summer


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad you (and your animals) are enjoying the heat wave!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Another warm day with temps above 30 degrees!! :leap: :leap: :leap: 

Maybe the worse of winter's cold temps has past? Do I dare to hope? ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the rest of teh snow melted and so did the ice -- but tonight all the puddles are freezing over :doh:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

That's great. I hate the cold. Luckily, where I live it doesn't get terribly cold. I am already planting in my garden. I can't wait for spring!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

It'll be warming up this week here!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally temps in the mid 30's for highs and climbing for the next week!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 

Planting stuff already......... outside, in the ground? I can't do that until at least the first week in May, and even then only for root crops gggggggrrrrrrrrr 

The best I can do this weekend is order my seeds. Note to self: not so many carrots this year....... oops. Many people in my neighborhood are starting to look like Oompa Loompas from all the carrots we've eaten this winter!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep. I live in Arizona. It's beautiful here. I live in the high desert though, so not so hot and not as cold as it could be. I'm planting early spring flowers, and early crops. Nothing too warm yet though. But our daffodils are coming up, and a few irises are starting to bloom, and poppies are showing their lovely, lacey foliage. The Dandilions and foxtails are already starting to be a nusiance. *bleh* Though it's raining (quite unusal usual for winter) a lot, and today it's been pouring! Snow for 3000 feet tonight though.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

It was so warm this weekend mid 50's. My wonderful family went out to the barn and cleaned and cleaned and cleaned. They were able to remove all of the stinky straw and hay and they put down all fresh bedding. Aren't they great? I love them. I was having back problems and they knew that so they all pitched in!


----------

